# Heavy feedback! Forum Spam.



## Leandros (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey guys, (wait .. I mean, hey Admins ...)

no feedback forum. Awesome. But anyway. Not the subject of this thread.

I'am a bit pissed right now. I love to help peoples with there problems, but its so impossible on RootzWiki (or either XDA).

The device / ROM threads are full of trash from mentally retarded peoples who post something like this: "Hey, I installed your ROM on device xyz. Its awesome. Love your work. Bye. In Love abc.". 
Guys. Just donate if you wanna help us devs. We see how much you love ours ROM (its all about views / downloads), you don't have to post it over and over and over again. 
You can post if you have a problem. And if the scam / spam wouldnt exist, the problem would get solved. In thiss mass spam of posts, the issue get simply lost.

I'am raged / pissy (whatever) right now, because AOKP switched over here. They left the old forum where I helped people a lot and had a lot of fun at it. I also moderated this on my own, but anyway.
I wanna do it here to. But, described above, its impossible.

If you wanna make such a rule, I would defintly try to moderate the AOKP section. Because I love AOKP and I love helping peoples. 

PS: 



 PINK FLUFFY UNICORNS DANCING ON RAINBOWS. I lost my sanity. lulz.


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Leandros said:


> The device / ROM threads are full of trash from mentally retarded peoples who post something like this: "Hey, I installed your ROM on device xyz. Its awesome. Love your work. Bye. In Love abc.".


You are my hero. Please take this cookie with pride. ::COOKIE::


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Leandros said:


> Hey guys, (wait .. I mean, hey Admins ...)
> 
> no feedback forum. Awesome. But anyway. Not the subject of this thread.
> 
> ...


Don't like it leave. Its as simple as that. Seems more like the problem is you.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

You can use the contact us link at the top of the forum for any feedback...

Thanks... as always... if you don't like the site... the logout button is up on the top right! THX!


----------

